# Kampen   (Overijssel)



## Strunz2k (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

ein Paar freunde ich ich möchten dieses Jahr in die Niederlande zum angeln. Wir möchten nach Kampen Fahren wo in der Nähe die Ijssel fliesst. Hat jemand ein paar Tips zu dem Gewässer. evtl ein paar gute Stellen. Wollten halt Weißfisch und Raubfisch angeln vom Ufer.

Vielen Dank


----------

